

Ask HN: why aren't my comment votes registering? - 10ren

When I upvote/downvote a comment, the score appears to go up/down, but if I reload the page, it has not changed (my votes on submissions are working).<p>Is there a new karma threshold for comment voting, of some kind, perhaps based on average karma (per comment)? Or is it a bug?
======
ScottWhigham
I haven't seen that - I just upvoted this and it showed up immediately. Do you
have some new Greasemonkey script installed that messes with it, or perhaps
NoScript?

~~~
10ren
Upvoting submissions works fine; it's only votes for comments that aren't
working.

I have Greasemonkey disabled at the moment. I don't have NoScript. I do have
Adblock, but it's not blocking anything from this domain
(news.ycombinator.com), and I just disabled it on this page in case I missed
something.

------
tumult
I think it's just that voting does an asynchronous request to the server, and
a lot of requests to HN have been timing out lately. I usually open comments
that I want to vote on in another tab, vote, and then refresh the tab later on
to see if it took.

~~~
10ren
Interesting. For me, I've found that there's a 100% failure rate, for every
comment vote that I've checked.

But it is registering in one way: the up-arrow is absent when it reloads,
indicating that the server knows I've already voted, but doesn't count it.

------
rms
I've noticed it. Just saw it happen here, when I upvoted Scott. For some
reason it seems to take about 3 seconds for an upvote to register now,
sometimes. Try refreshing again.

~~~
10ren
I upvoted your comment, and even after reloading a minute later, it has still
not upvoted.

At least it's not happening to everyone.

------
allenbrunson
looks like nobody got the _real_ answer, so i'll have to do it.

this question has been asked several times over the past couple of months. one
of those times, pg piped up and said that he was experimenting with an
algorithm that decides which votes count and which don't. he didn't elaborate,
but it sounds like you've probably run afoul of that algorithm.

~~~
10ren
Thanks - seems to have been this submission
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871202>), in this comment
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=871458>)

So it's appearing to count votes when it doesn't, by design.

